# Metamucil for IBS-D



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

Hey Guys,I posted in the D forum about my recent problems and looking for some advice. My story goes as follows, suffering from IBS-D like the rest of us and was taking calcium and it was working great to firm my stools and make me regular, I had to go on antibiotics to treat a UTI and when I went off the antibiotics my stomach was a mess and the calcium didn't have the same effect. I have an appointment with my GI doc at the end of October, anyways i bought Metamucil to help my D because I've heard it's a great bulking agent, anyone know anything about this or try it and have success?


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

You may need to take some pro biotics to help you get some of the good bacteria back in the colon after taking the anti biotics. This is a comon problem when you need to take and anti biotic.Linda


----------



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

Linda, the day I was done taking antibiotics my stomach was a total mess again! It was as if the calcium didn't even work







I was doing so well with calcium, eating things that usually made my stomach a mess(the calcium totally made me feel fine)! Anyways, the past week my stomach has been a mess and I've been taking immodium like Pez. I decided to try Metamucil and stick with the calcium. Is that really normal that antibiotics kill the stomach for some time after taking them? Do you think my supplementing with calcium and metamucil will help?


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

No I don't think you will feel normal again until you get some of the good bacteria back in your bowel track. You can eat yogurt this can help of take a pro biotic along with the calcium and imodium but the fiber supplement will I believe cause you more distress. Bloating and crampsLinda


----------



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks Linda, now I know what pro biotics are. I will have some yogurt, hopefully that will help me out! I want to feel better, like I said calcium was a godsend and now I feel rotten again even though I'm taking calcium! I'll get some yogurt tomorrow and try and get this thing under control


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

It may take some time to rebuild the good bacteria so you can start to function normally once again. So hang in and ask you pharmacy for a good probiotic this may speed things up.Linda


----------



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

thankyou so much linda, i will do that today


----------



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

What exactly are probiotics? How is yogurt a probiotic and how does it help with my D?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

"Frindly bacteria" may be of many different species. They share some metabolic properties that mean the produce no gas from the digestion of carbs.The bacteria in yogurt are usually the same sorts of species (may be different strains of the species) that you find in probiotic bacteria pills.K.


----------



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks for the information, do you know what the best type of yogurt is that will help my stomach? I've been taking calcium but like I said ever since the antibiotics I took 2 weeks ago, I haven't felt well. Thanks Kmottus for the advice,I'm going to the GI in a month and need to get on some prescription that will help my D and make my cramps better


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

sage maybe this will help you understand better.	DiarrheaAlternative names Stools - watery; Frequent bowel movements; Loose bowel movementsDefinition Diarrhea is loose, watery, and frequent stools. Diarrhea is considered chronic (ongoing or prolonged) when you have had loose or frequent stools longer than 4 weeks.Considerations Diarrhea in adults is usually mild and resolves quickly without complication. In infants and children (especially under age 3), diarrhea is more concerning. Children can become dehydrated fairly quickly.Common Causes The most common cause of diarrhea is a mild viral infection that resolves on its own within a few days. This is called viral gastroenteritis or "stomach flu." Viral gastroenteritis often appears in mini-epidemics in schools, neighborhoods, or families.Food poisoning and traveler's diarrhea are two other common causes. They occur from eating food or drinking water contaminated with bacteria or parasites.Certain medical conditions can also lead to diarrhea, such as: * Malabsorption syndromes -- you are unable to absorb or digest certain nutrients. Common examples include lactose intolerance, gluten malabsorption, and intolerance to specific foods like beans or fruit. * Inflammatory bowel diseases -- Crohn's disease and ulcerative colitis are two recurring types of diarrhea that are generally bloody and accompanied by abdominal pain. * Irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) -- a chronic form of stomach upset that gets worse from stress. You generally have alternating diarrhea and constipation. * Immune deficiency.Medications can also cause diarrhea, especially antibiotics, laxatives containing magnesium, and chemotherapy for cancer treatment.Other less common causes of diarrhea include: * Zollinger-Ellison syndrome * Nerve disorders like autonomic neuropathy or diabetic neuropathy * Carcinoid syndrome * Following gastrectomy (partial removal of the stomach) * High dose radiation therapyHome Care * Drink plenty of fluid to avoid becoming dehydrated. Start with sips of any fluid other than caffeinated beverages. Milk may prolong loose stools, but also provides needed fluids and nourishment. Drinking milk may be fine for mild diarrhea. For moderate and severe diarrhea, electrolyte solutions available in drugstores are usually best. * Active cultures of beneficial bacteria (probiotics) make diarrhea less severe and shorten its duration. Probiotics can be found in yogurt with active or live cultures and in supplements. * Foods like rice, dry toast, and bananas may help some. * Avoid over-the-counter diarrheal medications unless specifically instructed to use one by your doctor. Certain infections can be made worse by these drugs. When you have diarrhea, your body is trying to get rid of whatever food, virus, or other bug is causing it. * Rest.If you have a chronic form of diarrhea, like irritable bowel syndrome, try adding bulk to your diet to thicken the stool and regulate bowel movements. Such foods include rice, bananas, and fiber from whole-wheat grains and bran. Psyllium-containing products such as Metamucil or similar products can add bulk to stools.Call your health care provider if Call your doctor if: * You have blood or pus in your stools or if your stool is black. * You have abdominal pain that is not relieved by a bowel movement. * You have symptoms of dehydration -- see article on dehydration. * You have a fever above 101ï¿½F or your child has a fever above 100.4ï¿½F along with diarrhea. * You have foul smelling or oily-looking stools. * You have recently traveled to a foreign country. * You have eaten with other people who also have diarrhea. * You have started on a new medication. * Your diarrhea does not get better in 5 days (2 days for an infant or child) or worsens before that. * Your child has been vomiting for more than 12 hours. In a newborn (under 3 months), you should call as soon as vomiting or diarrhea begins.What to expect at your health care provider's office Your doctor will take a complete medical history and do a physical examination, paying careful attention to your abdomen.Questions that the doctor may ask include: * When did your diarrhea start? * How long have you had diarrhea? * What is the color and consistency of your stool? * Do you have blood in your stool? * Are you passing large amounts of mucus with your stool? * What other symptoms do you have? * Do you have abdominal pain or severe cramping with the diarrhea? * Do you have fever or chills? * Are any other family members sick? * Have you recently traveled out of the country? * What makes your pain worse? Stress? Specific foods? * Have you had abdominal surgery? * What medications do you take? Any recent changes to your medications? * Do you drink coffee? How much? * Do you drink alcohol? How much? How often? * Do you smoke? How much each day? * Are you on a special diet?Your doctor will ask you to obtain one or more stool samples in special containers to test for signs of inflammation and infection and to identify the organism causing infection.If there are signs of dehydration in addition to the diarrhea, your doctor may order: * chem-20 (to check electrolytes) * urine specific gravity * BUN and creatininePrevention * Wash your hands often, especially after going to the bathroom and before eating. * Teach children to not put objects in their mouth. * When taking antibiotics, try using Lactobacillus acidophilus, a probiotic or healthy bacteria. This helps replenish the good bacteria that antibiotics can kill.When traveling to underdeveloped areas, follow the steps below to avoid diarrhea: * Drink only bottled water and DO NOT use ice. * DO NOT eat uncooked vegetables or fruit without a peel. * DO NOT eat raw shellfish or undercooked meat. * DO NOT consume dairy products.


----------



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

Linda, you are absolutely the best!! You've been a life saver for me! By the way, are you a nurse? Thanks again! Time to get yogurt


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

No sage I am not a nurse and it always pays to check out info you receive from others with a doctor or pharmacist. Or do some research for yourself.Linda


----------

